# Thumb trigger releases



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

I have typically only shot wrist strap finger releases but have been looking into thumb trigger releases.

I figure best of both worlds, can be shot like a tension release but allows some manipulation for a hunting situation.

Anyone here have experience with a particular one they would recommend? Nock2it users? What was the shipping and duty like?

Thanks guys


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

have a carter simple 1, now they call it Too Simple, very natural hand position and adjustable trigger
for hunting you can hook it to d-loop and let hang until ready to draw back
can't see myself going back to wrist strap


----------



## DrJones (Jan 19, 2014)

Only have used a carter I just bought but I like it a lot so far. I have the Insatiable 3. Pretty much identical to the Just-B Cuz other then it doesn't have an enclosed index finger hole.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Always used a hinge or thumb releases 
I’ve been shooting the carter chocolate addiction to for years but went to the Nock2it when they came out and it’s a pretty awesome release. I added an exokie brass barrel 
Since I picked it up I’ve barely touched the addiction.
As far as shipping I shipped it to the border and drove across and picked it up.
Helps that I live very close to the states.


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

I ordered a nock 2 it. Shipping it to a hotel while I'm in the states. saves me from duty and taxes!


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

I have just ordered 1 wrist and 1 thumb both cheapies, I have seen several reviews of the lower quality ones and most say they are very functional but lower quality materials and lower on finish, so don't look as nice and wear faster. My plan is to decide which is more comfortable then spend the extra on a top quality name brand.


----------



## edNigma (Jun 8, 2019)

If you're looking to try out a relatively inexpensive thumb trigger release I recommend looking into the Hot Shot Vapor 4. 

I use it and I find the trigger amazing. They usually for around $100. I noticed Amazon sells them too for around that price, sometimes cheaper.

It's great to decide if you want to spend more money on a Carter and it'll work as a back up release once you do upgrade.


----------



## Crometheis (Apr 26, 2019)

I use the spott hog whipper snapper 3 finger and love it.


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm also looking at trying out a thumb release getting into more target/3D but have really only used wrist strap to this point. Will likely give a Carter a go in the near future.


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

2 years ago i was in the same situation. I think if I got advice it would be better to use a tension release first. it will help with pull through


----------



## SCRA66 (Oct 1, 2018)

I bought a stan sx3 of amazon and ended up using it for a month before returning it. Gotta love their return policy. I ended up settling on a carter and will never go back. Great warranty and great releases.


----------



## Offcenter (Oct 29, 2019)

I am in your situation now. I made the mistake of ordering a cheepy thumb release from a web site called Wish. it said it was a PSE but had chinese flag in front of the USA flag, what a poor quality item, first day the cheap screw stripped. I also find that PSE America does not make a release. I feel quite foolish. Now I am out that money plus buying a quality release. Looking at the Stan Perfex or SX3 a carter. I have shot the tru ball trigger to this point with little problem but hear that a thumb release will move me to another level.
Does anyone have opinion on 3 finger vs 4 finger?


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

3 finger vs 4 is only a matter of personal preference, you need to try both to see which you prefer
I prefer the 3 as it feels more natural in my hand


----------



## GrayB (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a Nock2it and really like shooting it. However, I still tend to hunt with my spot hogg wise guy. I just found I didn't like having the release in my pocket or hanging from my string. But the release is pretty solid to shoot.


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

I’m new to the forum, and also fairly new to archery. I have used a wrist release, a thumb release and a hinge. The hinge works best for me. I have a carter honey. It’s nice because it has a safety/lock so it won’t go off while drawing. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

You can't really go wrong with either Stan or Carter in my opinion. I have a Shootoff and SX3 and enjoy them both. Just be mindful to find a size that fits in your hand well, or if you're hunting with it, one that fits well with a thin glove on.


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a shoot off and a truball abyss flex. They are both very different, but I enjoy shooting both of them. I shoot both as 3 finger. You will likely try a few of them before you find the one (s) you feel the most comfortable with.


----------



## Goldensombrero (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve run Stan for years and have nothing but good things to say about them


----------



## Farmtrapper (Nov 29, 2013)

Recently started using a thumb and I like it. Tried a hinge briefly but had a few flyers and didn’t fully commit to it. Some day.


----------



## scoroby (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm new to archery and have only used thumb trigger release. Saw this thread and wanted to see what I could learn. Honestly, I didn't think I'd see so many people posting that they hunt with one. Thought wrist was king for hunting. I find it really difficult to get a surprise release with the thumb trigger release and I'm considering getting a hinge release for that reason. I've never used one but it seems that you can achieve a surprise release pretty much every time from all the youtube videos I've watched.


----------



## blackfeather- (Mar 17, 2020)

I had a mild case of punching the trigger with my wrist release when I shot compound a couple years ago. I recently picked up a new Mathews and a thumb release. I still have to tune it and try it out, but I believe (from practicing on paracord as per John Dudley) that it will help a lot with my form shot sequence.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

scoroby said:


> I'm new to archery and have only used thumb trigger release. Saw this thread and wanted to see what I could learn. Honestly, I didn't think I'd see so many people posting that they hunt with one. Thought wrist was king for hunting. I find it really difficult to get a surprise release with the thumb trigger release and I'm considering getting a hinge release for that reason. I've never used one but it seems that you can achieve a surprise release pretty much every time from all the youtube videos I've watched.


To have a surprise release you must use it correctly, it's all in the way you position your thumb and trigger sensitivity. *Squeeze*... do not punch.


----------



## Icon (Jul 8, 2020)

Great info. Just started and have a wrist release. Might have to look at the thumb and hinge styles.


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

are most of you ordering from the states or do you have any local places i should check out?


----------



## londonluke (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a stan thumb release and carter evolution back tension. purchased stan from Lancaster and duty charged an additional 50 dollars. As for the carter was not charged duty. I prefer the stan thumb release but the back tension will teach you the proper way of using tension. Hope this helps


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

After watching Dudley on his school of nock YouTube series, I can’t stop thinking about the silverback. I shoot with the Carter chocolate addiction but you can still force the release. I want to practice with a strict back tension until I’m completely comfortable with the surprise shot idea. 
anyone with silverback experience have anything to add?


----------



## IBBerg (Dec 14, 2020)

muskykris said:


> Always used a hinge or thumb releases
> I’ve been shooting the carter chocolate addiction to for years but went to the Nock2it when they came out and it’s a pretty awesome release. I added an exokie brass barrel
> Since I picked it up I’ve barely touched the addiction.
> As far as shipping I shipped it to the border and drove across and picked it up.
> ...


I was considering try a Nock2It as well, but am hesitant to switch from a wrist release after 20 years so I haven’t taken the plunge yet...would you recommend the Nock2It for the transition?
Thanks!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

IBBerg said:


> I was considering try a Nock2It as well, but am hesitant to switch from a wrist release after 20 years so I haven’t taken the plunge yet...would you recommend the Nock2It for the transition?
> Thanks!


I don’t how the transition will be but the Nock2it is awesome. It’s worth a try if u have the extra cash


----------



## IBBerg (Dec 14, 2020)

muskykris said:


> I don’t how the transition will be but the Nock2it is awesome. It’s worth a try if u have the extra cash


Gotcha, just thought I’d ask, just in case is was one of those “not the one to start out with” things. Thanks Muskykris


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

IBBerg said:


> Gotcha, just thought I’d ask, just in case is was one of those “not the one to start out with” things. Thanks Muskykris


I think you will be fine, just make sure your setting it off with back tension and not punching it with your thumb
Dudley has videos on it and the silverback.


----------



## talyhalm (Feb 7, 2021)

I have just ordered 1 wrist and 1 thumb both cheapies, I have seen several reviews of the lower quality ones and most say they are very functional but lower quality materials and lower on finish, so don't look as nice and wear faster.


Speed Test


----------

